# Hello everybody



## Kikkervisje (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi, 
I am a Dutch girl who started to train Aikido nearly two years ago. I really love it. A few days ago I found this forum by accident. There are some quite interesting discussions and statements here, so here I am. I think it is going to be fun to hear about your opinions and to discuss different things. 
Please excuse me for probably poor grammar and spelling, for I seem to enjoy my training more than I did enjoy my English classes back at school.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome, there are alot of people who stumble over our bodies by accident here ... but it's okay... most of us are used to being on the mat to be stumbled upon.  

Happy Postings... enjoy your stay.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I think you will find everyone very helpful and supportive and I know we have an excellent Aikido constituency here!  

Regards,

Rob


----------



## stickarts (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  I just started training in Aikido last month.  Good stuff.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy the board  

Don't worry about your english, for there's many native english speaking members who have 'issues' with the language 

~Tess


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 3, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kikkervisje (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you all, for the warm welcome.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome.  I train in Hapkido.  I find Aikido interesting, although I have never sat in on a class.


----------



## Kikkervisje (Jul 3, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Welcome. I train in Hapkido. I find Aikido interesting, although I have never sat in on a class.


 
Thanks,
I have never heard about Hapkido before, until I found MT. I wil go to the forum for Hapkido because I have no idea wat it is. But I will find out...

By the way, does anybody know how to change that "white belt" thing next to my name? I can't find it.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------

